# My R32 on bags, coming soon.



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

This is a photo shop of my R32 going on bags in the next few months, cant wait!!!


Before



After


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

Do work son. :beer:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

That "photoshop drop" is a bit optimistic, but in for progress nonetheless. May I inquire as to what your setup will be?


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

Looking at this set up from bag riders but I will use the bag yard bombers on the rear and run dual 400 compressors and remove the sway bar. I no in the photoshop thats allot of wheel tuck but it will be close I think.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

16v_HOR said:


> That "photoshop drop" is a bit optimistic, but in for progress nonetheless. May I inquire as to what your setup will be?


No, I really don't think so. With the setup he has planned, he can actually go lower than that most likely if everything is installed correctly, and nothing is in the way of the wheels/tires when he airs out.

I was hoping I could at least get that low as well, before I bagged mine. 

Here is how low I was at least HOPING to be..









Here is how low I actually ended up...









And that's without a notch!

To the OP, good luck. I :heart: bagged .:Rs


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

Ultimatetaba said:


> No, I really don't think so. With the setup he has planned, he can actually go lower than that most likely if everything is installed correctly, and nothing is in the way of the wheels/tires when he airs out.
> 
> I was hoping I could at least get that low as well, before I bagged mine.
> 
> ...


I tend to agree because I have seen many R s on bags without a notch go lower. If not it will have to do because I refuse to notch the car. By the way I love your Audi sooo Sick.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks!

I definitely NEEDED to notch mine. The unevenness really bugged me. I had to do something about it. You might change your mind later on down the road


----------



## beatrixkiddo (Apr 26, 2008)

is there some disadvantage to notching?


----------



## garwee (Mar 12, 2007)

awesome 

my R should be bagged next month :laugh:


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I definitely NEEDED to notch mine. The unevenness really bugged me. I had to do something about it. You might change your mind later on down the road



I hope the slight notch the R has from the factory and running a 35 series tire on 18s will get me low enough. I just have a problem with cutting up a limited edition car to gain a 1/2 inch our what ever it may be.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

I just wouldn't want the weight of the car resting on your axle when it's aired out. I was anti notch, then got it done and haven't thought twice about it.


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

True:banghead:


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

came in here hoping to see another mkiv but this will do. btw BY only makes a supreme rear, and you will go alot lower for alot cheaper if you just throw AH2's in the rear w/o brackets. search calisteezr32, and a notch is required


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

TurboREX said:


> came in here hoping to see another mkiv but this will do. btw BY only makes a supreme rear, and you will go alot lower for alot cheaper if you just throw AH2's in the rear w/o brackets. search calisteezr32, and a notch is required


Not according to Bag Riders. I talked to them last week and they offer both bombers and suprems for $45 extra and you get custom paint to match your car and engraving is optional on the rears.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

1490R32 said:


> Not according to Bag Riders. I talked to them last week and they offer both bombers and suprems for $45 extra and you get custom paint to match your car and engraving is optional on the rears.


i have a bagged R, and i have supremes up front and classics in the rear, i love them


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

1490R32 said:


> Looking at this set up from bag riders but I will use the bag yard bombers on the rear and run dual 400 compressors and remove the sway bar. I no in the photoshop thats allot of wheel tuck but it will be close I think.



I would look into Bag Riders for sure! awesome service every time I've dealt with Will

If your interested in a analog setup check out AccuAir's Switchspeed Managment pack!

Here's AccuAir's Switchspeed Click here

Check out Bag Riders Package hereHERE


If you have any questions feel free to shoot them to me :thumbup:


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

1490R32 said:


> Not according to Bag Riders. I talked to them last week and they offer both bombers and suprems for $45 extra and you get custom paint to match your car and engraving is optional on the rears.


supremes use the AH2 single bellow bag. BY initially used a contitech double bellow for there bomber rears similar to the bomber fronts. There was some design flaw and the bags would rub and tear, so they moved to the single bellow, AKA the supremes.

1st attempt on rear bombers








only rear BY currently offers for the R


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

TurboREX said:


> came in here hoping to see another mkiv but this will do. btw BY only makes a supreme rear, and you will go alot lower for alot cheaper if you just throw AH2's in the rear w/o brackets. search calisteezr32, and a notch is required


With Ryan's R, they ended up doing something completely custom in the rear, if you check out his build thread, the guys at Tomas Sport Tuning made it work with ZERO brackets being used in the back...


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

TurboREX said:


> supremes use the AH2 single bellow bag. BY initially used a contitech double bellow for there bomber rears similar to the bomber fronts. There was some design flaw and the bags would rub and tear, so they moved to the single bellow, AKA the supremes.
> 
> 1st attempt on rear bombers
> 
> ...


I have a MKV and those will not work on my car.


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

TurboREX said:


> came in here hoping to see another mkiv but this will do. btw BY only makes a supreme rear, and you will go alot lower for alot cheaper if you just throw AH2's in the rear w/o brackets. search calisteezr32, and a notch is required


They make both for the MKV according to bagriders.


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

DoctorDoctor said:


> With Ryan's R, they ended up doing something completely custom in the rear, if you check out his build thread, the guys at Tomas Sport Tuning made it work with ZERO brackets being used in the back...


ino thats eventually wut im gunna do, sits much lower in the rear than any other mkiv r ive seen


----------

